# 40 year old locust



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Our neighbor cut down a 40 yr old locust a couple days ago, and I snagged several pieces of it. I took one small log and resawed it to expose some beautiful grain in it. Got 3 bigger hunks of it painted and they should be workable in a year or so.
There is a trunk crotch that I would love to have, but it's 3 feet in diameter. I have no way to saw it up.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice score Mike~ I always like seeing a rescue from the dump or chip grinder. Looks like some really nice grain in there,


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Our neighbor cut down a 40 yr old locust a couple days ago, and I snagged several pieces of it. I took one small log and resawed it to expose some beautiful grain in it. Got 3 bigger hunks of it painted and they should be workable in a year or so.
> There is a trunk crotch that I would love to have, but it's 3 feet in diameter. I have no way to saw it up.


Mike,

I don't know if it is feasible to do this with the trunk crotch but I know someone paid major $$$ for a bubinga crotch. They waxed the ends and let it dry thoroughly. Their plan was to come back later and smoothe the ends to make it a table base. Sand the body and grain ends, finish the wood and place thick plate glass over it. 

My understanding was that it was a commission for someone wealthy. I don't know about you but it sounded like an interesting coffee table to me! Probably too late to get it anyway...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Chain saw it. Go to Home Depot and rent a 24" bar saw and go to town. 
Just work your way around it slowly. Doesn't have to be even and perfect just yet.
Just out of the ground and in your storage area


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Mike,

That sure is some purty wood. Watcha think you will make out of it?

Is the issue getting it out of the ground or the fact that it is too large to cut up in your shop? The chain saw rental idea solves the first part, and for the second part do you have access to a splitter or a go-devil? Can you split the pieces into smaller manageable pieces that you can carry and square up in the shop? It would just be a shame not to be able to use that piece, but if you don't have the tools then I would just be happy with what you have. I just bought a bandsaw and will be looking to salvage some downed trees as well. I have a lot to learn about drying and curing wood...always something new to learn I guess.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The band saw will cut it up pretty well. I made a resaw sled the other day that should make it easier. I added several pieces to my collection. Even got a piece of wild black cherry that was also cut down. Not sure what I'll make out of it yet. The piece I resawed will become a couple reindeer for the neighbors that had the tree. That's why I have it cut and drying. Hopefully it will be dry enough by December to work it.
The very large pieces are going to a turner in the Ann Arbor area. He was so happy to get it that he was almost jumping up and down.
My Niece wants a few chunks also. She is an artist that specializes in band saw boxes. Lisa Ramlow Fine Woodworking Home Page She has a showing this Sunday at the Brighton library.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Sounds like quite a number of people will benefit from those trees...good to hear!


----------

